# Seiler & Kollegen / 010780190062033



## miguelito (29 September 2003)

Endlich mal ne Seite gefunden wo auch Leute bei dieser Kanzlei gelandet sind. Bei mir fordern sie mittlerweile so um die 900€. Meine Frage nun kennt jemand diese versteckte 0190er Nummer? Hat jemand direkt schon kontakt damit gehabt und wenn ja, weiß jemand was sich da in den Ermittlungen getan hat. Im übrigen hab ich noch keinen cent gezahlt. Von Seiler und Konsorten bekam ich jetzt schon die letzte "außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung" zum glück hab ich hier jetzt ne Seite gefunden wo diese herrschaften doch schon bekannt sind und ich mich nicht einschüchtern lasse. Ach ja´in verbindung stehen da noch die Firma HANSE NET und NEX NET.

würd mich freuen wenn da jemand was dazu weiß. :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2003)

Wäre prima, wenn Du Deinen Fall ausführlich schildern könntest...


----------



## miguelito (29 September 2003)

*die antwort*

Ja also es war folgendermaßen. .....Ich hatte im Dezember 2001 mit einer Dame ( so hat sie sich ausgegeben ) bei Aol in Chattroom gelabert. Nach ner Weile offenbarte sie mir eine NUmmer unter der ich Sie angeblich erreichen könnte. Zu dem gab sie mir noch einen Link auf Ihre page unter der diese Nummer nocheinmal zu sehen war. Was ich nicht erkannte war das diese nummer eine Versteckte 0190er Nummer war. Nun gut ich probierte die besagte Person anzurufen jedoch kam immer wieder die Ansage die Leitung sei belegt und ich solle es doch nochmal probieren. Für jeden dieser Anrufe wurde mir dann zeitunabhängig 47 DM berechnet. Mich traf natürlich der Schlag als dann die Rechnung der Telekom kam. Bis heute habe ich auch diesen Betrag noch nicht gezahlt. Mittlerweile ist es jetzt bei diesen besagten Anwälten angekommen und da steh ich nun. Hab eben auch grad angerufen und gefragt was jetzt Sache ist da ich laut Rückschein weiß das diese jetzt die kompletten unterlagen haben. Von anfang bis Ende. Sie haben gemeint Sie würden sich dann melden. Das ist mal stand der dinge momentan. Was hast du damit zu tun wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## miguelito (29 September 2003)

Was ich noch vergessen habe.....auf der Seite war KEIN Preis ausgeichnet was darauf schließen lassen würde das es eine 0190er nummer ist. Anzeige habe ich natürlich gemacht. Den Auszug der Seite hatte ich auch bei der Anzeige dazugelegt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2003)

miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du damit zu tun wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich bin einfach nur neugierig...   
Wenn Du Antworten haben möchtest, dann musst Du einfach ein Stück mehr von Deinem Sachverhalt preisgeben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es eigentlich kein Dialerproblem ist: Was hat Deine Strafanzeige denn ergeben? Was genau stand auf der Seite der "alten Dame"? Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Wie viele Anwahlen waren es und wie lange haben sie jeweils angedauert?


----------



## technofreak (29 September 2003)

Das Kaschieren bezieht sich nur auf die Providervorwahl

1. Die Rufnummer lautet 0190062033 , 01078 ist ledig der Provider :
http://www.teltarif.de/a/3u/normal.html



			
				miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du damit zu tun wenn ich fragen darf?



Das Forum steht als freie Diskussionsplattform zur Verfügung, hier darf jeder fragen, andere dürfen das 
genau so, wer hier Fragen stellt, muß damit rechnen auch Fragen gestellt zu bekommen, es steht im frei 
darauf zu antworten oder nicht. Anspruch auf Rechtsberatung besteht hier nicht und 
ist im übrigen auch verboten. 
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2003)

tf, Du machst mir Angst...


----------



## Dino (29 September 2003)

miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> Den Auszug der Seite hatte ich auch bei der Anzeige dazugelegt.



Einen Screenshot? Oder die komplette Seite gesichert? Das ist doch schon mal was! Außerdem dürften Deine Verbindungen jeweils recht kurz gewesen sein. Ein einigermaßen bodenständiger Richter dürfte es als lebensfremd erachten, wenn jemand bewusst eine Nummer mehrfach nur für einige Sekunden anruft, wenn er weiß, dass jeder Anruf 47 DM kostet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 September 2003)

@miguelito:
Wenn Du einen Screenshot hast, kannst Du ihn ja auch für ganz neugierige als Attachment an ein Posting anfügen.


----------



## miguelito (29 September 2003)

Ja das ist richtig. Hätte ich gewußt das diese Nummer kostenpflichtig ist, hätte ich diese ja niemals gewählt. Dann wäre der Fall ja klar gewesen. Ja also es waren immer unter einer Minute gewesen. Jedesmal kam die Ansage das die Leitung belegt sei uns man es doch später nichmal probieren sollte. Von irgent nem Preis wurde da auch nichts erwähnt. Ja also die Seite wo die Nummer auch nochmals angegeben war hab ich zur Anzeige damals dazugefügt. Wie die Ermittlungen laufen kann ich nicht sagen bin aber dabei es auf eigene Faust zu erforschen. Was ich weiß ist das es an Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg weitergeleitet wurde und es dort zu nem Sammelverfahren gekommen ist. Weiteres muß ich halt noch durch millionenfache Telefonanrufe und Briefe erst rausfinden. Die Seite habe ich versucht wiederzufinden aber leider ist diese nicht mehr im Netz. Hat jemand schon von euch erfahrung mit dieser nummer gemacht bzw. mit einer solchen "Dame" mal gechattet wo auch so ne Nummer bekannt gemacht worden ist???


----------



## DerKapitulierte (30 September 2003)

*010780190.....*

Frage an die Technikfreaks:

Ist meine Telefonsperre hab 0190/0192/0193/0194 somit hinfällig ,wenn
einfach eine Nummer vorgeschaltet wird wie hier 01078.
Oder sind die Tarife dann nicht so hoch ??

Danke


----------



## Heiko (30 September 2003)

Durch Vorwahl einer Vor-Vorwahl kann eine Sperrung beim Netzbetreiber nicht umgangen werden.


----------



## miguelito (30 September 2003)

Hab heute mal den RAe angerufen und konnte die Zahlungsaufforderung die heute auslief, stoppen. Die meinten Sie würden jetzt dies an Nex net weiterleiten damit diese sich dazu aüßern würden. Warten wir mal ab....


----------



## Veruschka (30 September 2003)

*Bin nur neugierig*

@ miguelito

Für wen ist denn der Ludwig tätig? Etwa für die Nex net?

Veruschka


----------



## miguelito (30 September 2003)

ich denke mal ja zumal die ( laut Briefkopf ) Adresse die gleiche ist wie die von Nexnet. Sind also im gleichen haus tätig. Bin mal echt gespannt drauf was sich da noch entwickelt. Hab schon heute mit dem gedanken gespielt mal bei denen persönlich aufzukreuzen aber ich wart da mal noch ab. Was mir auch noch wichtig ist , ist rauszufinden wer der typ war der die 0190er erworben hatte.


----------



## Veruschka (30 September 2003)

*etwas verwirrt*

@miguelito

Wir reden aber schon von unserem Freund Ludwig aus Heidelberg?
Was hat er denn in seinem erstem Brief geschrieben? Wie begründet denn Ludwig es, das er ausgerechnet von Dir Geld haben will?
Hat er sich etwa als die Dame vom AOL-Chatroom ausgegeben?  

Veruschka


----------



## miguelito (30 September 2003)

Ja also die Kanzlei heißt ja Seiler & Kollegen auf da jetzt ein ludwig dabei ist weiß ich jetzt grad im moment nicht. Die haben mich angeschrieben das der betrag von der firma Nex Net ausstehe und die es jetzt an die Kanzlei übermittelt haben. Im Brief haben sie mir mit nber Zwangsvollstreckung angedroht und auch das angebot gemacht Ratenzahlungen zu machen aber da wäre ich ja schön blöd denn das wäre ja ein schuldeingeständnis. Ich hab den spa..... dann den gesamten sachverhalt zu geschickt und jetzt warte ich einfach mal ab was passiert. Das ist ein Theater sag ich Dir :argue:  :withstupid:


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

@miguelito

Dann fordere doch mal ganz so neben bei von unserem Freund Ludwig Original-Vollmacht der nexnet. Ach ja warum will die Nexnet von Dir ein Eingelt? Ist das die Dame aus dem AOL- Chatroom?

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (1 Oktober 2003)

Nochmal wegem *Ludwig,Seiler* ist dabei.

Veruschka


----------



## Wustel (1 Oktober 2003)

*Seiler & Kollegen*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Da ich mit dem gleichen Anwalt zu tun habe, möchte ich gerne mal meine 
Situation dazu schildern.

Ich habe am 18.12.2001 angeblich über eine 0190 ....? Nummer einen 
Softwaredownload durchgeführt. Bei der ersten Einwahl waren es 42 Sek. und die zweite 38 Sek. für 67,39 DM je Minute. Somit war auf der Telekomrechnung die Summe von 134, 78 DM für knapp 1,5 Min. aufgeführt, die ich aber sofort zurückbuchte und bis heute nicht bezahlt habe.

Nachdem ich nun DREI Einschreibebriefe mit Rückschein an die nexnet AG 
schickte und NIE eine Antwort auf meine zwei Fragen - für was und für wen ich die 134,78 DM bezahlen soll erhielt, bezahlte ich natürlich erst recht nicht, zumal ich mir sicher bin, keinen derartigen Softwaredownload durchgeführt zu haben.

Nachdem ich dann vor einem halben Jahr von SAF eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit dem Angebot der Ratenzahlung bekam, schrieb ich SAF einen Einschreibebrief mit der Bitte, um Mitteilung für wen und was ich bezahlen soll, aber auch diese Firma schwieg sich aus.

Und jetzt kam am 18.09.2003 von der Anwaltskanzlei Seiler & Kollegen eine letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung über 123,10 EUR, die ich auch auf Raten in Höhe von 15,00 EUR begleichen könnte. Doch ich bin nicht gewillt, für solch eine Abzocke irgend einen müden Cent zu berappen, zumal ich immer noch nicht weiß, für was und für welchen 0190er Abzocker ich bezahlen soll.

Was mir in diesem Zusammenhang nach längerer Überlegung noch einfiel war: 
Ich habe mich damals für knapp 5 Min. einmalig über eine 0190 Nummer in ein sogenanntes Hacker Archiv eingewählt, um mir einen Portscanner zu ziehen (ich wollte meinen PC auf offene Ports scannen - Minutenpreis 3,60 DM). Dieser Posten wurde auch korrekt in der Telekomrechnung mit 18,00 DM aufgeführt und auch bezahlt. 
Somit stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Habe ich beim Besuch des Hackerarchives mir einen zusätzlichen Dialer eingefangen? Wenn ja, ist es ohne mein Wissen geschehen und somit ein Grund für mich, das vor einem Gericht verhandeln zu lassen. Leider habe ich aber keinen Rechtsschutz und die Daten des Hacker Archives gingen vor knapp einem Jahr, während eines physikalischen Plattencrashs verloren. Deshalb bin ich nun doch etwas über den Ausgang der ganzen Sache beunruhigt.


MFG
Wustel


----------



## miguelito (1 Oktober 2003)

*@wustel*

Hast du Anzeige erstattet?? Wenn nicht mach das auf jeden Fall. @ Veruschka ja das sind die Anwälte


----------



## miguelito (1 Oktober 2003)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/26/0,1872,2057434,00.html

Lies dir das mal auch durch


----------



## miguelito (1 Oktober 2003)

*@ Gast*

Ich denke mal nicht das das die " Dame " aus dem Aol Chat room ist. Die nummer gehörte damals der Hanse Net und die haben die Zahlungsaufforderung der Nex net > SAF weitergegeben. Ich mein wenn ich diese Person erwischen würde welche die Nummer ins netz gestellt hat dann wäre ich einen großen Schritt weiter da ich gegen diese dann Anzeige erstellen könnte. Aber leider ist weder der Nickname noch die Seite noch im Netz.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2003)

miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> .....Ich hatte im Dezember 2001...





			
				miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> .....auf der Seite war KEIN Preis ausgeichnet was darauf schließen lassen würde das es eine 0190er nummer ist. Anzeige habe ich natürlich gemacht. Den Auszug der Seite hatte ich auch bei der Anzeige dazugelegt.





			
				miguelito schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich mein wenn ich diese Person erwischen würde welche die Nummer ins netz gestellt hat dann wäre ich einen großen Schritt weiter da ich gegen diese dann Anzeige erstellen könnte.


Wie nun - wann hattest Du Anzeige erstattet und gegen wen oder was? Nachdem das jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre her ist, hast Du doch bestimmt schon eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens bekommen?!
Auf jeden Fall bezieht sich ein Straftatbestand nur gegen die missbräuchliche Verwendung der 0190er Nummer, also gegen den Mieter (womöglich die Dame).


----------



## miguelito (1 Oktober 2003)

*@anna*

Anzeige habe ich im darauffolgendem Januar erstattet. Über den Ausgabg habe ich bis heute nichts erfahren. Bin aber dabei jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg anzuschreiben um dort die Aktenzeichen nummer zu erfahren um dann herauszufinden was da Sache ist. Erfahren habe ich auch das viele Anklagen im Sand verlaufen sein sollen


----------



## Margarete Maria (15 Februar 2012)

miguelito schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne Seite gefunden wo auch Leute bei dieser Kanzlei gelandet sind. Bei mir fordern sie mittlerweile so um die 900€. Meine Frage nun kennt jemand diese versteckte 0190er Nummer? Hat jemand direkt schon kontakt damit gehabt und wenn ja, weiß jemand was sich da in den Ermittlungen getan hat. Im übrigen hab ich noch keinen cent gezahlt. Von Seiler und Konsorten bekam ich jetzt schon die letzte "außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung" zum glück hab ich hier jetzt ne Seite gefunden wo diese herrschaften doch schon bekannt sind und ich mich nicht einschüchtern lasse. Ach ja´in verbindung stehen da noch die Firma HANSE NET und NEX NET.
> 
> würd mich freuen wenn da jemand was dazu weiß. :lol:


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Hust,hust - *STAUBWOLKEWEGWEDEL*
0190er sind knapp nach den Pharaonen schon beerdigt worden und der Thread stammt aus 2003 ...
Scheffe - schick mal die Putzkolonne - die alten Threads müßten mal abgestaubt werden.

btw - Margarete Maria - fährst Du vielleicht einen DeLorean mit Fluxkompensator?
Das würde einiges erklären ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2012)

Tja, das kennt der Hippo nicht mehr... Die Schutzgeldzahlungen an die RA Seiler... (das war doch damals ein Zitat aus dem Fernsehen, oder? Ich finde es aber nirgends mehr...)


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Nö, damals war ich noch nicht dabei ...
Sag bloß die sind noch irgendwo aktiv?


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

Die Seilers machen immer noch den Forderungseinzug für Telekom und T-Mobile.


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Ne ich meinte für den alten Scheiß ...


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

Die machen auch Forderungseinzug für den alten Kram


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2012)

Das Wort "Verjährung" kennen die aber dann auch nicht? Oder besser die Nachleseopfer ...


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das Wort "Verjährung" kennen die aber dann auch nicht?


Sicher kennen die das, doch "Verjährung" bedarf der "Einrede" durch den Schuldner. Fordern kann jeder so lange er will - ob ihm die Zahlung dann auch zu steht, ist da dann eine weitere Frage.


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2012)

Die haben aber auch ein sehr gutes Verjährungsmanagment. Es wird fast immer Mahnbescheid beantragt und dann wenige Tage vor Eintritt der Verjährung geklagt. Mit der Hemmungswirkung des Mahnbescheides und sonstiger Prozesshandlungen kann sich das dann schon auf 4,5 Jahre strecken.
Beispiel: Streit über Rechnung aus Feb. 2012. Verjährungsbeginn 01.01.13 Ende regulär 31.12.2015. Währenddessen Mahnbescheid mit Hemmung 6 Monate + Laufzeit des Mb und Widerspruch nochmal 1,5 Monate Verjährung dann August 2016.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ... doch "Verjährung" bedarf der "Einrede" durch den Schuldner...


Das meinte ich ja mit "oder die Nachleseopfer ..."
Daß die das nicht kennen und reinrasseln.
Heute minus 4,5 Jahre? Geht das noch mit den 0190ern? Die sind doch 2005 schon beerdigt worden.


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Prozesshandlungen





Hippo schrieb:


> Heute minus 4,5 Jahre? Geht das noch mit den 0190ern?


Wird da nur gemahnt und nachgeerntet oder prozesieren die da heute tatsächlich noch?


----------



## Asphaltmann (24 Juni 2012)

Geschäftspraxis von Seiler und Kollegen

Seiler und Kollegen kaufen die Datenpakete von der Telekom, auch von Ex-Kunden. Bei Forderungen und man hat Leute an der Angel werden diese Eintreibungen verzinst, auch die Gerichtskosten, und zwar 5% Punkte laut BGB. Damit verdienen diese Leute ordentlich Geld für nichtige Arbeit. Forderungen oder unberechtigte Nichtforderungen fruchten und nicht gerade wenig Geld kommt rein. Leider zahlen immer noch 70 % aller unberechtigten die Forderungen.
Tipp: Grundgesetzbuch (kosten Ca. 5 Euro) kaufen und beim Bundesverfassungsgericht Karlsruhe eine Verfassungsbeschwerde einreichen. Umso mehr sich beim Bundesverfassungsgericht beschwert wird, umso eher kann die Kanzlei geschlossen werden.

Seiler und Kollegen geben sofort einen Eintrag an die Schufa weiter. Auch ein Haftbefehl zur Erzwingung von Daten „Eidesstattliche Versicherung“ kann ausgestellt werden. Selbst erlebt!!!

Wert euch!!! Ums mehr, umso besser. Bundesverfassungsgericht ist für den kleinen Bürger zulässig.


----------



## Teleton (24 Juni 2012)

> Seiler und Kollegen kaufen die Datenpakete von der Telekom, auch von Ex-Kunden.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass die Forderungen verkauft werden und nicht mehr auf das wirtschaftliche Risiko der Telekom eingezogen werden?



> und zwar 5% Punkte laut BGB. Damit verdienen diese Leute ordentlich Geld für nichtige Arbeit.


5% über Basiszinsatz ist nunmal der vom Gesetz vorgesehene Zinssatz für (berechtigte) Forderungen im Falle des Verzugs.



> Leider zahlen immer noch 70 % aller unberechtigten die Forderungen.


Das ist leider nicht nur bei Telekomforderungen der Fall


> Tipp: Grundgesetzbuch (kosten Ca. 5 Euro) kaufen und beim Bundesverfassungsgericht Karlsruhe eine Verfassungsbeschwerde einreichen. Umso mehr sich beim Bundesverfassungsgericht beschwert wird, umso eher kann die Kanzlei geschlossen werden.....Bundesverfassungsgericht ist für den kleinen Bürger zulässig.


Sorry, das ist kompletter Blödsinn. Das Verfassungsgericht ist dafür nicht zuständig, Stichwort Rechtswegerschöpfung, keine Superrevisionsinstanz. Im schlimmsten Fall bekommt man für so einen Antrag ne Missbrauchsgebühr draufgebrummt.


> Seiler und Kollegen geben sofort einen Eintrag an die Schufa weiter.


 War die Forderung bei Dir unbestritten? vgl §28a BDSG



> Auch ein Haftbefehl zur Erzwingung von Daten „Eidesstattliche Versicherung“ kann ausgestellt werden. Selbst erlebt!!!


Aber nur dann wenn ein vollstreckbarer Titel vorliegt, also ein Urteil oder ein unwidersprochener Mahnbescheid. Hattest Du Dich im Vorfeld nicht gewehrt?


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall bekommt man für so einen Antrag ne Missbrauchsgebühr draufgebrummt.


Na das ist doch mal was!


----------



## Teleton (25 Juni 2012)

siehe z.B.:
http://www.bverfg.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg09-030.html

Zuständig für allgemeine Beschwerden zu Allem ist der Petitionsausschuss.


----------

